# Pump motor



## dcbusman (Aug 13, 2013)

Need some advise on a forklift hyd. pump motor Ive found, this is all thats on the tag... 36-48V Type 75AA Part Number 8620081 Serial # 32276 AU2201.
Its about 14" long and 7" in diameter, it still has the pump attached to which is a bonus ( for the male spline ) I plan on using this motor in an electric motorcycle, any thoughts ?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

You will have fun with the drive shaft!
How much does it weigh?
It sounds like it would be too small for a car but OK for a motorbike,
Think in terms of 144v and 500 amps
It won't be able to take that for long - but it should be able to get you to the speed where you have to back off pretty smartly

Gearing is going to be key
Too high a gear will reduce acceleration and overheat the motor
Too low and your top speed will be low


----------



## dcbusman (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Duncan, the guy reckons it weighs about 45kgs, its in Timaru so hopefully I can get down there on Sunday, do you know what rotation this motor would be ? If the XS11 shaft drive proves to be a problem I will convert it to chain or belt drive, Ive built custom swingarms before.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
Not a clue about the rotation! - but you could always just invert the motor and have the chain on the other side

There are two things that could make that motor nearly useless
(1) - Compound wound not series
See if you can see the field coil windings - a series motor will have thick copper
(2) If the brushes are not up to it
You should be OK there - if there are four setts of brushes (90 degrees apart) then you are almost certainly good

45Kg is good!

One other problem - is there a fan? and holes to get the air through?
If not you may be able to machine some holes to get extra cooling


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

The other thing to look out for with the motor shaft is that if could also be a tang drive. That's where the end of the shaft doesn't protrude but just has a slot in it like a slotted screw head. That makes it next to useless for trying to couple anything up to it.

The pump motor I picked up isn't useful. It is a compound or shunt wind and has a tiny stump of a shaft with a rubber 'lovejoy' type coupling.


----------



## dcbusman (Aug 13, 2013)

Picked up the motor today, has 4 big brushs, windings are a bit hard to see but look heavy, has a 3/4" shaft with a lovejoy coupling and is CCW rotation, hooked it up to a 12v battery and runs nice.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Post some piccies - but it sounds good!


----------



## dcbusman (Aug 13, 2013)

Heres the drive end. Those 2 large protrusions carried the pump, will probably cut them off 
Brush holder off to replace bearing, doing both ends as theyre probably been in there since new. 
How long should those brushes be ?


----------

